# Circular Saw Guide Rail System



## Merkava_4 (Nov 22, 2012)

Greetings and Salutations. :smile:

As you probably already know, there's a lot of guide rail systems on the market; the most famous 
one being the Festool. My question is this: is there one available for the Skil 77 worm drive saw? 

A lot of guide rail makers say their rails work with other brands of saws, but I haven't 
found one yet that specifically states that it will work with the Skil 77 worm drive.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I am not familiar with the Skil wormdrive circular saw, and so do not know issues with using it with a rail system.

Festool and DeWalt are the two companies which sell a circular saw designed for their rail system.

Eurekazone sells a rail system which uses a base which can be mounted on many saws. I happen to have one of these purchased when he first started to sell the product.

This is the base. Perhaps you can tell if your saw would mount on this base.

http://eurekazone.com/product-catalog/ez-saw-bases


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*they have a universal base plate*

Like this: http://www.woodcraft.com/product/20...or-bora-clamp-edge-wide-track-tool-guide.aspx

You have to use it with the Bora clamp system, but are others also. 

PSI Woodworking PPS-2 Portable Panel Saw System (Saw Not-included) - Amazon.com


Search "track saw" :smile: 
http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?_adv_prop=image&fr=ytff1-tyc7&va=track+saw


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You don't have to go out and buy something. You can make one easily in your shop...looks like this. It basically like a "T" square. Place the jig on a piece, and make your first cut, and the bottom guide gets cut off the distance to the blade. After that, the end of the bottom guide is where you set the jig for the next cut. It's fast, and you can make it any length you want. Just clamp the other end.








 







.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Here's one:*

http://www.pvtnetworks.net/JOANM/straightcutjig.htm


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

Real good tip.


----------

